# Aqua Vu Micro Q's



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Pondering on getting an Aqua Vu Micro for Ice Fishing. Anybody with any comments, experiences, suggestions, mods? I'm a lil confused over the different models:
AV Micro
AV Micro II
AV Micro Plus
AV Micro 5
AV Micro 5 Plus
AV Micro 5c


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I would like to have one myself. Have you checked their website?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I have the original model micro. Been using it for four or five seasons now. Only used it for hole hopping at first but now i have a holder that connects to my shanty and i use it to fish with. Only problem i have is battery life. Only get three to four hours continuous use from it. Seems like just when you get going good with it, it runs out of juice. But i enjoy using it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

chaunc: I got a recon Micro Plus... Cant wait to try it out.


----------

